# Meguiars "how to" videos...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.bettercarcare.com/articles.php?articleId=31

May be of interest to some of you, even if its on how to handle a rotary :thumb:


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

What plugin do you need? Can't get them to work.


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

give me a few weeks, and hopfeully we'll have more videos on our website as well.

Juli


----------

